# Ferrari F355 berlinetta - DETAILwork



## Brynjar

Ferrari F355 berlinetta, 1997 model










*Washing and preparation:*
Scholl Crack 9000
SV Car bath
Maxi suds
MG APC
Wookie Fist mitt
SV Detail brush
ONR
P21S
SV yellowclay
EZ brushes
SS dryers
Espuma dryers

*Equipment and compounds:*
Makita and flex rotary
Makita DA
Scholl S03Gold
Scholl S30
Scholl S40
Scholl Orange pad
3M Blue pad
CFP
SV autobahn
SV Shield
SV Scuderia
SV Trim Restorer matt
SV Motor Shine
SV Leather cleaner and milk
Scholl Purple 9000
Nanolotus 
Pneu Matt
SV Crystal

Time spent: About 50 hrs
_______________________________________________________________________________
This F355 has Caprista sport exhaust and the sound of it is just faaaaaantastic. "Unfortunately" I had to transport the car to the garage that is about 30 minutes from where I picked it up The experience of driving in the left lane and observing 50% of fellow drivers taking down their windows while I drove by made me a little shamefull, but at the same time put a big grin on my face

Start it up and get it out:





The car was just a little bit dirty upon arrival:



























Mixing some SV washing water:









Wheels was sprayed down with P21 and the paint with Scholl Crack 9000:


















A little bit dirt coming of:









Some foam photos:




































I had P21 on the rims for almost 10 minutes, which seemed to do some wonders:




































Wookie fist hand wash:



























EZ brush:









Jewellery Cleaning
(The struts for the engine compartement was a little bit lazy, so I used the padbrush for some extra support!)









Used a fairly strong mix of CG Grime reaper degreaser and left it for a couple of minutes prior to:









Maxi Suds II foaming:


















Seemed to do the trick:


















SV wheel brush on difficult places:









Rince off:









Ready for some soundFX again?!? Engine started up and left it idle at about 2000rpm + a couple of 5-6'rpm's to(could not help my self) Left it on for about 5 minutes so that most of the water evaporated. Finished off with compressed air:





Then it was clayed with SV yellow clay and dryed with SS and Espuma dryers:









Paint measurementes was also conducted on the entire car:



























The values told me mostly that parts of the car has been re-painted. Thickness was everything from very thick to normal: 









Then some paint inspection. This colour was a pain in the a#% to get quality before pics of(no sun outside this day):




































Time for a real engine shine - Swissvax way:









This is what it looked like after a good wash and all dryed up:









Properly masked up first:









This is what I was going to use:









Flexible applicator bought from a paint dealership did the trick with protection matte:









One quick round with Megs Ultimate compound on a applicator on some engine details:









it helped:









SV trim restorer matte should be allowed to "stand" for about 20-30 minutes, then you'll see that the surface becomes black again. What the plastic does not "suck" up is easlily wiped off with a microfiber:









At this time I was a little bit tired of the engine lid wanting to come down, so it was just as well removed:









These clamps was sauced in with a variation of adhesives, so they could not be skipped in the detail:









3M adhesive and wax remover on a microfiber:


















Followed by one layer of CG metal polish :









Well, fairly satisfied:









Appropriate protection gear is very important:









After the application and 15 minutes on the clock, this is how it turned out:

















































































Very satified with this look:









Had no plans to get any polish residue in the newly detailed engine, so the entire engine room was thoroughly masked up:


















One defect bulb obv.. Something to fix for day two:









Bernie gave me a hand for a few hours on Saturday on the wheels and interior.. Espuma degreasing:









Vikan brush:









Megs wheel brush on tires:









Shame on those who balanced the wheels last time.. This have to come of:









Used a handy stiff little plastic "knife" to get everything of:









Some spots was really hard to get of, but 3M wax and glue remover did the trick:


















gone:


















Wheels dried and ready for some Cleaner Fluid Regular:









Waxed, dried and as good as new:



























Amazing Roll-off sprayed in the arches and calipers:









Vikan brush again:


















Dirty debris:









Some old label stickers had to be removed:









gone:









SV Cleaner Fluid and SV Autobahn was applied:









CG Bare Bones in the arches for a nice black finish:









The holes for the lug nuts also needed some lubrication:









The lug nuts was left int a bath of some leftovers of some Megs hot rims degreaser:









Dired off and a whole lot better after one layer of Cleaner Fluid:









Autobahn wax:









then manually replaced wearing gloves to avoid grease stains on the freshly waxed lug nuts:






















































SV leather cleaner and milk round one:









Bernhard cleaned the old mats(owner had bought new ones, but the old ones may be used as winter mats now...lol):


















Felt like giving Nanolotus leather and upholstry protection a try:









Used a brand new brush:









Used a lot. When Bernie asked me how much I had spent, I just held the bottle up in the light, and we both began to chuckle:









The instructions say that the mats should be allowed to dry for up to 24 hrs for best repellent effect. The mats was given the recomended dry-time and then it was time for som water testing. The water will darken some areas such as where the "beam" hits.. Excess water was easily brushed of afterwards:









This is really thick mats with open fibers, so this is pretty sick:


















The Nano effect:





Was fed up long time ago on this day.. Was all alone again and the back was really killing me after 12-14 hrs of "hard" work. Needed to do something else, so started by applying an extra layer of leather milk:









Then some SV Seal Feed:









I was sitting on the stool looking at the tires, and something was not right in my eyes.. It's all in the details, so these "new tire" things had to come off:









The light in the trunk was black and I took it out to check if I could find a matching one:









The owner of the car had been so unfortunate to get a little vandalism on the car prior to det detail. Someone had ripped off one of the wiskers so the entire "arm" had to be replaced. The Ferrari dealership wanted a little over £2000 for it, so i could a guy to machine and paint on for £100 instead. Here I'm trying to mount the fixed new one:









hmmmmm, trying to compare with the other one, but not the same fittings unfortunately:









The last thing I did was to do a clean up the pedals and the plate next to them:









Thereugo:









Another day, and new small details:









These ones was broken, but the owner had bought in some new ones that I found in the center console:









Getting rid off the old nails:









Vacuuming the debris:









The right nail size was found after a couple of tries:









New hatches locked in place :









Exhaust polish:









Scholl S0, SV wheel kit, mother polish ball, Autosol, SV CF regular and Autobahn does the trick:













































The rear diffuser looked a little bit dull, but after one round of Black wow they were brand new again:



























Dent puller
Found a really ugly dent on the real fender:









Used this cheapo puller that did the trick:









After a couple of rounds it looked something like this. The schratches was removed later on:









The engine cover was on a mattress on the floor, so why not do it there:









Scholl S03 Gold on an orange small pad worked really well on this paint:









Did a couple of test wipes with IPA to check for Holo's, but no one was found:



























Over to decals. Mixed a little bit of Cleaner fluid with some mechanical paint repair and worked round the decals with a Q-tip:



























Topping off with SV Metal polish:









Jeweled the panel with Scholl S40 on a blue 3M pad, followed by CFP and SV Scuderia:









Not bad:









Correction work on the rest of the paint. All paint was polished with orange scholl pad and S03 gold, orange pad/S30, CFP and finally SV Scuderia. There was little to no difference on the panels jeweled with S40 or CFP so skipped the S40 step.. Here you can see some sanding spots where I've filled some touch-up paint and sanded the blobs:









An extra spacer to get in to all of the tight areas:









A poor 50/50 attempt. This colour was really hard getting any good 50/50 on:



























The small flex really came in handy because of its size:













































S30 finishing: one pass 900rpm->1500rpm(2-3+) and then a couple of passes on low speed:




































Arve and Lars gave me a hand getting the engine cover back:









Two careful boys:


















Had to du a fine tune/adjust to get the lid to line up perfectly:









Then some more polishing:









Lars gave me a hand on a small detail here:


















Measurement and adaption:









Careful heated up and the foil was stuck and in perfect place:


----------



## Brynjar

The sun was shining into the room and some sick reflections was observed on this side. (after CFP):


















No orange peel here:









Bernhard also stopped by at the end and put some finishing touch ont the grille.. SV Opaque(treated with Opaque cleaner first):









When the wax was buffed off, I did an extra round of buffing with this cloth to get rid of the the immediate SV carnauba sweating:


















Almost ready for delivery.. Note! It's the owner who's controlling the rpm's:






















































Some finished photos.. Hope you like them:






















































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## bjorke

you're the man, awesome work as always


----------



## Sian

some great pictures ! and alot of detail !


----------



## Tiauguinho

Congratulations on detailing such a gorgeous car! That colour is certainly not the best for outstanding 50/50 pictures, but you done very well!

Very good write up, it was a pleasure to read, keep it up!


----------



## ercapoccia

Is it safe ro use this equipment?


----------



## Brynjar

Yes, it is


----------



## Jim_964

Awesome work. One of my all time favourite Ferraris and next on my shopping list.


----------



## prokopas

Very good and thorough detailing job. My congratz


----------



## HornetSting

ercapoccia said:


> Is it safe ro use this equipment?


What is this and where can you get one?

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## sunilbass

great work and great write up as usual!


----------



## -tom-

stunning work on a fantastic car :argie:


----------



## Ross

Stunning work and a stunning car.


----------



## cdti_sri

That is stunning. Excellent work.


----------



## fitz

The attention you put into this car is inspiring! 

Fantastic job!


----------



## evotuning

Without a doubt, IMO your detailer are far the best here in terms of writing, taken photos and achieved results  Can't wait to see another one from you guys, cheers


----------



## evotuning

*details suposed to be there, not detailer


----------



## Pezza4u

Wow, great write up mate and brilliant work, love the attention to detail you have given :thumb:


----------



## tfonseca

Top work!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve from wath

absolutley stunning levels of workmanship
this IS detailing,its obviuos that you take great pride in your work and methods of work ,and this shows up in this detail
this is without doubt one of ,if not the best work i have seen on here
i am now approching my work in the same way as you
fantastic,just wish you were nearer then i could come and see this in the flesh
ive had the pleasure of driving a few ferrairs on the track and the 355 was my favourite,
thanks for sharing this:thumb::wave:


----------



## ercapoccia

HornetSting said:


> What is this and where can you get one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


I've a small dent on the bonnet due a damn hail stone, and a couple on the passenger door due some . I asked in a workshop but in italy it's not easy to find someone who can without disassemble half car. 
Italy is not like in UK, detailing doesn't even exist.


----------



## c16rkc

Thanks for one of the most enjoyable threads I've read on here, a truly amazing attention to detail.

Thank you!


----------



## GSVHammer

Fantastic Detail, great results.


----------



## david_h

last real ferrari imho. Amazing work, love them in non-red colours.


----------



## Ton

I can't believe what I saw. I feel like such an amateur now. 
FANTASTIC work! Congratulations on the result.


----------



## atomicfan

top work

I also would like to know what this equipment is and where can i buy one?


----------



## fozzy

Awesome result on a beautiful Ferrari. Man you really do have incredible attention to detail, well done :thumb:


----------



## Guest

HornetSting said:


> What is this and where can you get one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ben


I would like to know this aswell


----------



## Brynjar

Thanks for all the very nice comments

About the "glue puller." This is the cheapest model you could find and is sold in hardware stores here in Norway. The glue on this one is far from any good compared what you get with a model one step up.. In the UK there I know of two stores who specialize in this kind of stuff:
http://www.denttools.co.uk/
http://www.bradleysmart.co.uk/Category265/PaintlessDentRemovalPDR.aspx

also, if you give the word "Glue Puller" + your country on google, you'll find tons of results


----------



## ivor

Great work and that is a really expensive car in Norway due to the lovely tax system


----------



## atomicfan

Thanks Brynjar.

What kit would you suggest:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dent...temZ300439000017QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dent...temZ300438420165QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f100

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dent...47161415QQptZMotorsQ5fAviationQ5fPartsQ5fGear

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/PDR-...Z150396458612QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GLUE...Z170501657181QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools


----------



## horned yo

Excellent write up and brilliant detail


----------



## PIT

very detailed work


----------



## Brynjar

atomicfan said:


> Thanks Brynjar.
> 
> What kit would you suggest:
> 
> .................


Guess any of those you have linked to would work just fine, just go for one with a small "tapper" if you overpull the dent
I would like to buy this one:
HS 7500


----------



## El_Cid

congratulations !!! nice work !! from Chilee !


----------



## remonrace

Nicely done! I'm not such a big fan of non-red Ferrari's, but when it's this shiny it looks a kind of special!


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work.... great write up as always :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Wow, can't believe I have just seen this thread!!

Absolutely fantastic results with very impressive attention to detail :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brynjar

El_Cid said:


> congratulations !!! nice work !! from Chilee !


Thank you, nice to hear 


remonrace said:


> Nicely done! I'm not such a big fan of non-red Ferrari's, but when it's this shiny it looks a kind of special!


I think this colour looks very nice, as it's not that common among Ferraris.. If I were to buy one, it would be red though..



-Mat- said:


> stunning work.... great write up as always :thumb:


Cheers Mat.. as always



MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, can't believe I have just seen this thread!!
> 
> Absolutely fantastic results with very impressive attention to detail :thumb: :thumb:


Thank you.. Made me browse through the thread to se if there was something I'd missed, but it still looked good


----------



## Ashtra

absolutely awesome.


----------



## robga

Gorgeous amazing car


----------



## Kris1986

Awesome work and awesome pictures


----------



## mirra_finish

Sorry, I've done a heap of searching (even within DW) and I can't find what CFP is? What is that?


----------



## Auto Detox

Missed this first time round. Excellent work enjoyed that writeup 

Baz :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl

Nice one mate, now i really feel like an amatuer.


----------



## David Proctor

Awesome detail and stunning car. One of the best posts I have seen for ages..


----------



## Jim_S

mirra_finish said:


> Sorry, I've done a heap of searching (even within DW) and I can't find what CFP is? What is that?


Maybe Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professional? 
Amazing detail by the way.... Total perfection! :thumb:


----------



## Benn

Awesome work on this, beautiful car too.
Please dont take me for being rude here as i'm not meaning to be.

You say no Orange peel... But all of the paint is orange peel.









Might just be being picky... Great photos too.


----------



## GJM

First time seen this, excellent attention to detail.

One of my favourite cars. better in red though.

You would do well to invest in a scissors lift to make life easier


----------



## hamza7

Fantastic work!


----------



## Eurogloss

*Great work, Great Photos, Great Write Up :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## calinsanchez

Great Detailing !!
marvelous.

Congratulations


----------



## Sparky160

Awesome attention to detail there and great photos. You must have a lot of patience.


----------



## 123quackers

Great reading that, had to stop and get another coffee!!

Nice colour combo to for a change..........:argie:

Great work thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Truly stunning work here. Love the write up.

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## GSD

Your work is truely outstandang,your pictures are studio quality too,excellent post.


----------



## koolaid_guy

read this from start to finish awesome work


----------



## DMH-01

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## AndrewBigG

Benn said:


> Awesome work on this, beautiful car too.
> Please dont take me for being rude here as i'm not meaning to be.
> 
> You say no Orange peel... But all of the paint is orange peel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just be being picky... Great photos too.


Take it as a Norwegian joke  
Those Brynjar's quality jobs/write-ups are always a joy to look at :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd

AndrewBigG said:


> Take it as a Norwegian joke
> Those Brynjar's quality jobs/write-ups are always a joy to look at :thumb:


I thought orange peel too. But great, OLD detail thought this was recent til i finished reading! ha


----------

